# Coil Neatening!



## Rob Fisher

When @ET was around at my place to pick up his REO he made a micro coil for it and what I normally do is fire the kanthal first then wind it round the screwdriver and then fit it to the atty and then fire it up using the battery to make it glow red and then squash it with tweezers to neaten it and keep the coils close to each other.

What @ET did and what I do now is hold the coil with a pair of tweezers or long nose pliers and squash the coil and fire it up with the blowtorch... Bingo! 

Thanks ET!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shabbar

i use that method too , works like a charm.

if im not mistaken @Andre does too


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> i use that method too , works like a charm.
> 
> if im not mistaken @Andre does too


 
Then you two are both getting fines for keeping it a secret!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar

LoL , thats what the blowtorch was for in the first place !

you need to fine yourself for not using it correctly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> LoL , thats what the blowtorch was for in the first place !
> 
> you need to fine yourself for not using it correctly


 
I was taught to torch the wire first before using it... that's why you need a blowtorch... and keep going with this giving the finesmaster grief and it could become costly!


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> I was taught to torch the wire first before using it... that's why you need a blowtorch... and keep going with this giving the finesmaster grief and it could become costly!
> 
> View attachment 9227


 
apologies honourable fines master sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

I take the Kanthal, coil the coil, insert into posts and heat it up and then pinch it a few times to get the hot spots out and neaten it up. Don't think there is a written rule on how to do coils.


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> I take the Kanthal, coil the coil, insert into posts and heat it up and then pinch it a few times to get the hot spots out and neaten it up. Don't think there is a written rule on how to do coils.


 
That's how I was doing it but I find it a lot easier doing it the other way now. I like the fact that I have pressure on the wire while its red hot! My ceramic tweezers haven't arrived from FT yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar

TylerD said:


> I take the Kanthal, coil the coil, insert into posts and heat it up and then pinch it a few times to get the hot spots out and neaten it up. Don't think there is a written rule on how to do coils.


 
different strokes for different folks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

shabbar said:


> different strokes for different folks


Agree. Whatever works for you. Although, I haven't made a micro coil in a while. Ugly coils and ekowool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Thanks for the share @Rob Fisher, i shall definitely be trying this method

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

@Rob Fisher what i do in the mPT coils. When i have the coil in the cup i fire it. When glows nice i let go of the fire button and gentely sqeeze the coil between a screwdriver and the cup. After the coil has cooled down i just repossision it and if need be do it again. Works for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

I have shared this method many a time around here, Skipper. Even better with a pair of ceramic tweezers. For the final neat up I use the method shown in a video shared by @Alex. The last video in the first post of the Reo Basics thread.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> I have shared this method many a time around here, Skipper. Even better with a pair of ceramic tweezers. For the final neat up I use the method shown in a video shared by @Alex. The last video in the first post of the Reo Basics thread.


 
OK then no fine for you... maybe a fine for me for not reading properly!  Or maybe we just fine @shabbar just because!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## bones

I follow the same principle as @ET, but i doubt he burnt his moer off when the tweezers got hot. I need them ceramic tweezers!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

bones said:


> I follow the same principle as @ET, but i doubt he burnt his moer off when the tweezers got hot. I need them ceramic tweezers!!


 
He did indeed! That's why I use my long nose pliers until my ceramic tweezers finally arrive!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bones

Rob Fisher said:


> He did indeed! That's why I use my long nose pliers until my ceramic tweezers finally arrive!


At least I'm not the only one. I still have the burn marks on my fingers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

bones said:


> At least I'm not the only one. I still have the burn marks on my fingers


The mark of a true vaper!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET

i use wooden clothes pegs these days to apply just the right pressure to the tweezers and then torch the coil whilst holding on to the wooden clothes peg. not gonna burn my fingers now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## bones

@ET Sounds like you got this thing pegged down....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ET

lololololol


----------



## Metal Liz

Nice one ET, see you've always got a trick up your sleeve hey


----------



## johan

bones said:


> @ET Sounds like you got this thing pegged down....


 
Get yourself a beer! that was sharp.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Is it just me that sometimes squeezes too hard, resulting in the coil collapsing, with wraps folding over each other?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Is it just me that sometimes squeezes too hard, resulting in the coil collapsing, with wraps folding over each other?


You have not really build coils if that has not happened to you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Is it just me that sometimes squeezes too hard, resulting in the coil collapsing, with wraps folding over each other?


 
I was just thinking the very same thing because I have been redoing coils this afternoon and so proud of myself on doing it a different way... I crushed 2 coils and one coils leg broke off with the kak screw in the BF-iGo...

Never fear... I have my new file kit and I fixed the screw and I didn't put too much pressure on the coils and all the Metal REO's are ready to rock and roll! 

PS I also burnt myself on a coil...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

@Andre and @Rob Fisher , good to know im not alone 

It's kind of a sad feeling when you've rolled it perfectly and then destroy it!

@Rob Fisher , how did u manage to burn yourself?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> @Rob Fisher , how did u manage to burn yourself?


 
Erica was giving me kak this morning and I thought the contacts needed Nolax and or filing... both of which I did... sometimes she would fire and sometimes not... so I took the Cyclone cap off and started messing around... then I discovered if I held the coil and pressed the fire button and moved the coil I would get burnt... and that's how it happened... One of the legs of the coil had broken off.


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> I was just thinking the very same thing because I have been redoing coils this afternoon and so proud of myself on doing it a different way... I crushed 2 coils and one coils leg broke off with the kak screw in the BF-iGo...
> 
> Never fear... I have my new file kit and I fixed the screw and I didn't put too much pressure on the coils and all the Metal REO's are ready to rock and roll!
> 
> PS I also burnt myself on a coil...


 
fix those post screws


Use that nice file set you got the other day:
Remove the post screws
Hold the head in a vise grip, or pliers.
Gently file the end down flat.


----------



## bones

I've burnt with the coil as well. After dropping the burning hot tweezers... i decided to pick up the coil that was in aforementioned tweezers FML


----------



## andro

Is ft the only one that sell ceramic tweezer

? Reason why mine got broken in the accodent ...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> fix those post screws
> 
> 
> Use that nice file set you got the other day:
> Remove the post screws
> Hold the head in a vise grip, or pliers.
> Gently file the end down flat.


 
Done! 

Just call me McGyver!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

andro said:


> Is ft the only one that sell ceramic tweezer
> 
> ? Reason why mine got broken in the accodent ...


 
YOu can get them locally and from other sites but they cost an arm and a leg!


----------



## ET

bones said:


> I've burnt with the coil as well. After dropping the burning hot tweezers... i decided to pick up the coil that was in aforementioned tweezers FML


 
haven't we all


----------



## kimbo

bones said:


> I've burnt with the coil as well. After dropping the burning hot tweezers... i decided to pick up the coil that was in aforementioned tweezers FML


 
My first coil burn happened like that lol


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Erica was giving me kak this morning and I thought the contacts needed Nolax and or filing... both of which I did... sometimes she would fire and sometimes not... so I took the Cyclone cap off and started messing around... then I discovered if I held the coil and pressed the fire button and moved the coil I would get burnt... and that's how it happened... One of the legs of the coil had broken off.


Ouch! 

You're not a real coil builder till you've burnt yourself with one I guess. 

Not looking forward to when it happens to me!


----------



## bones

I just bought tweezers from Builders Warehouse with a built in LED light... and it has rubber grips on the side for your fingers. Don't think its heat proof, but the LED light will come in handy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

bones said:


> I just bought tweezers from Builders Warehouse with a built in LED light... and it has rubber grips on the side for your fingers. Don't think its heat proof, but the LED light will come in handy.


 
I have one like that, and it works nicley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> I have one like that, and it works nicley


Ha, Lady SubOhm we should call you. Noticed you have steadily, but quietly, gone down in resistance with your coils and are now lounging below the 0.5 mark. I am suitably impressed by your skills.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> Ha, Lady SubOhm we should call you. Noticed you have steadily, but quietly, gone down in resistance with your coils and are now lounging below the 0.5 mark. I am suitably impressed by your skills.



Haha ag thank you, I still don't know what I'm doing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

